# Verizon FIOS cable card question



## mastiff34 (Aug 29, 2005)

For those with FIOS, do you get charged per tv or per card? I was just wondering if I am going to have to shell out 10$/month for cable cards or $7.

I currently get my cc cards free from comcast, so I think if I have to pay each much for fios cable cards it doesnt make sense anymore to switch to verizon for tv.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Per card, but I don't have my bill handy to see what the costs is - a quick google says $3.99. $8 bucks a month is a small price to pay for Verizon's superior offerings, and not having to reward Comcast with my business.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

It's per card per month, so it is definitely a factor in your decision. I pay $7.98 for the two S-Cards I have in my tivo.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I pay $2.99 a card per month, so $5.98.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

rifleman69 said:


> I pay $2.99 a card per month, so $5.98.


That's the old rate, which you were grandfathered into. I signed up for my cards about 4 days after the cutoff (March 15th, 2008).


----------



## mastiff34 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks guys, are the single stream cards or mplex? Ie do I need 3 cards or 4.

Thanks!

-Matt


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

So far, they only offer single-stream cards.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mastiff34 said:


> For those with FIOS, do you get charged per tv or per card? I was just wondering if I am going to have to shell out 10$/month for cable cards or $7.
> 
> I currently get my cc cards free from comcast, so I think if I have to pay each much for fios cable cards it doesnt make sense anymore to switch to verizon for tv.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


I pay FiOS $2.99 per card so I pay $23.92 every month. That is the one thing I don't like about FiOS. With Comcast my Cable cards cost me zero and I had six cable cards with them.


----------



## mastiff34 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yah, so when I call them to sign up for everything but the tv, I will tell them that as well, because currently my cable cards are free, so if they want to sell me cable tv they gotta give me the 4 cable cards I require free of charge. I'll report back if I have any luck with this =).

Thanks for all the help guys you made it a very easy decision.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mastiff34 said:


> Yah, so when I call them to sign up for everything but the tv, I will tell them that as well, because currently my cable cards are free, so if they want to sell me cable tv they gotta give me the 4 cable cards I require free of charge. I'll report back if I have any luck with this =).
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys you made it a very easy decision.


Good luck. I haven't heard of them giving out the cable cards for free. That is one charge they seem to stick to.
But even with my 8 cable cards, Fios is still cheaper than what I would be paying Comcast for the same programming I subscribe to.


----------



## mastiff34 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yah, im definately going to do the math to confirm, but im pretty sure with the cable card charges fios will be more then comcast.


----------



## ericlhyman (May 19, 2001)

I currently have the FIOS DVR. Can I take the cable card out of that and use it in an HDXL Tivo or do I have to get a new card?

If a new card is needed, will FIOS mail it out or is a truck rollout required?

Are 2 cable cards needed for the HDXL to record two FIOS programs at a time?


----------



## sgip2000 (Jun 19, 2009)

ericlhyman said:


> I currently have the FIOS DVR. Can I take the cable card out of that and use it in an HDXL Tivo or do I have to get a new card?
> 
> If a new card is needed, will FIOS mail it out or is a truck rollout required?
> 
> Are 2 cable cards needed for the HDXL to record two FIOS programs at a time?


Verizon doesn't "pair" their cable cards so you should be able to move it without issue.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> So far, they only offer single-stream cards.


Yes, Fios does have M cards. I have 1 M card from Fios for my Tivo HD...cost is $3.99 a month.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

ericlhyman said:


> I currently have the FIOS DVR. Can I take the cable card out of that and use it in an HDXL Tivo or do I have to get a new card?


Don't do that. Verizon doesn't like people removing the cards from their existing boxes, and it's possible the CableCards in the boxes (unlike those provided separately) are paired to the original device.



ericlhyman said:


> If a new card is needed, will FIOS mail it out or is a truck rollout required?


Verizon requires a truck roll, but there's no installation fee unless you request an installation.

When you order a CableCard, don't mention installation. If they ask whether it is OK for them to ship you the card, say *yes*. They won't actually ship you a card, but you'll receive a automated system call within 2-3 days with the date and time of the CableCard installation (make sure they have your correct number on record so you get the message).

The only way to get charged for the install is if *you* request the installation appointment, rather than allowing their system to do it later. If you schedule an appointment and request a specific date and time, then you'll get hit with a $79 installation fee. Let their automated system schedule the appointment and you pay $0.



ericlhyman said:


> Are 2 cable cards needed for the HDXL to record two FIOS programs at a time?


Only one M-CARD is needed to support both tuners on the TivoHD and TivoHD XL. This CableCard says MCARD in large bold letters across the front.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

cmshep222 said:


> Yes, Fios does have M cards.


Sure, _now_ they do. You're quoting a post I made almost 14 months ago.

Alas, I still can't take advantage of them with my original flavor Series 3.  I'm not sure Verizon would swap them without that $80 service call, either.


----------



## Tu13es (Aug 29, 2006)

The FiOS guys are here now burying my cable and installing the cablecard and he came with only one S-card, even though I requested an M-card. He said that Verizon doesn't supply M-cards around here, so now he has to go find another S-card somewhere and I have to pay $4/mo more. Great.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

wmcbrine said:


> Sure, _now_ they do. You're quoting a post I made almost 14 months ago.
> 
> Alas, I still can't take advantage of them with my original flavor Series 3.  I'm not sure Verizon would swap them without that $80 service call, either.


they did not charge me to swap my two s cards for one m care


----------



## wpmulligan (Nov 13, 2006)

Tu13es said:


> The FiOS guys are here now burying my cable and installing the cablecard and he came with only one S-card, even though I requested an M-card. He said that *Verizon doesn't supply M-cards around here*, so now he has to go find another S-card somewhere and I have to pay $4/mo more. Great.


Where are you? I am in Northern Virginia and am considering getting FIOS.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

wpmulligan said:


> Where are you? I am in Northern Virginia and am considering getting FIOS.


M-CARDs became available to FiOS customers in N. VA (and MD) back in October, 2008.


----------



## Tu13es (Aug 29, 2006)

wpmulligan said:


> Where are you? I am in Northern Virginia and am considering getting FIOS.


I'm in MA, a bit northwest of Boston.


----------



## herbman (Apr 8, 2008)

Tu13es said:


> I'm in MA, a bit northwest of Boston.


He's lying or misinformed. My coworker in Reading has an M-card.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

MA was one of the last areas on the east coast to get M-CARDs, but they got them in back in March or April.


----------



## ericlhyman (May 19, 2001)

How can I tell if the FIOS card in my Verizon DVR received in MD in early Nov. of 2008 is an M-card or an S-card?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

ericlhyman said:


> How can I tell if the FIOS card in my Verizon DVR received in MD in early Nov. of 2008 is an M-card or an S-card?


All CableCards in the FiOS DVRs are M-CARDs, but you're not supposed to remove those.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> Verizon requires a truck roll, but there's no installation fee unless you request an installation.
> 
> When you order a CableCard, don't mention installation. If they ask whether it is OK for them to ship you the card, say *yes*. They won't actually ship you a card, but you'll receive a automated system call within 2-3 days with the date and time of the CableCard installation (make sure they have your correct number on record so you get the message).
> 
> The only way to get charged for the install is if *you* request the installation appointment, rather than allowing their system to do it later. If you schedule an appointment and request a specific date and time, then you'll get hit with a $79 installation fee. Let their automated system schedule the appointment and you pay $0.


How do I let the system do it for me? I couldn't get to the system via phone, and when I spoke with a person they insisted I have an installation appointment and that it would be $79. I tried to argue that I had no other option, but they said the best they could do is split it over 3 monthly payments. I canceled. I then tried online chat. The agent NEVER mentioned an installation charge, but she did schedule an appointment. How do I know if I will get charged?


----------



## Capmeister (Jan 20, 2005)

I just got VZ FiOS here in Maryland (on Saturday!) and I told them that if they didn't bring M-Cards, not to come and just cancel my order.  They came with 2 Mcards (one for each of my HDTivos) and they installed great.


----------



## Archangel2828 (Sep 19, 2008)

bkdtv said:


> Verizon requires a truck roll, but there's no installation fee unless you request an installation.
> 
> When you order a CableCard, don't mention installation. If they ask whether it is OK for them to ship you the card, say *yes*. They won't actually ship you a card, but you'll receive a automated system call within 2-3 days with the date and time of the CableCard installation (make sure they have your correct number on record so you get the message).
> 
> The only way to get charged for the install is if *you* request the installation appointment, rather than allowing their system to do it later. If you schedule an appointment and request a specific date and time, then you'll get hit with a $79 installation fee. Let their automated system schedule the appointment and you pay $0.


But does that mean a man will bring it?? So i have to loose a day of work waiting?? Who can I call or ask just for the card to be mailed out???


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Archangel2828 said:


> But does that mean a man will bring it??


Yes, that's a requirement.



Archangel2828 said:


> So i have to loose a day of work waiting??


If you work seven days a week, yes.

The appointment is created automatically, but you should be able to call and change it to a Saturday or a Sunday. IIRC, the first available installation time is 8am - noon.



Archangel2828 said:


> Who can I call or ask just for the card to be mailed out???


They won't do that under any circumstances.


----------



## Archangel2828 (Sep 19, 2008)

Almost 7 days a week...if i told who I worked for...you would understand...but they have people everywhere...and they hate bad press....so shhhh  

O.K. so truck roll out a non-option....so how do i get them to waive the $79 fee?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Archangel2828 said:


> O.K. so truck roll out a non-option....so how do i get them to waive the $79 fee?


There's nothing you need to do. So long as the order specifies a CableCard, the system won't (can't) charge the fee.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

Archangel2828 said:


> But does that mean a man will bring it??


Actually, no. My last cable card was brought to my house and installed by a woman.


----------

